# How many babies do you think?!?!?



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Still pregnant!! Still miserable! I wish I could help her out but she's not having contractions or "goop". Not showing any signs really!! It's very frustrating to me! So how many do you think are in there?!?!?

I had one boer doe have 4 kids this year. My first time for 4. Sadly she's a crazy wild goat in the pasture and all babies were found dead.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

holy moly! that's ONE goat?!?!?!?!?! I say 4, maybe even 5. poor thing. hope she kids soon!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

taiweber said:


> View attachment 53065
> 
> Still pregnant!! Still miserable! I wish I could help her out but she's not having contractions or "goop". Not showing any signs really!! It's very frustrating to me! So how many do you think are in there?!?!?
> 
> I had one boer doe have 4 kids this year. My first time for 4. Sadly she's a crazy wild goat in the pasture and all babies were found dead.


Oh that is so sad! This girl looks to have at least 4 in there! Hopefully all goes well!


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Lol! Yep that's Mojo! Luckily she's got experience although she's never been this large. I would hate it if this was her first time!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Holy Moly!! Poor Mojo! There's a litter in there!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

One, the rest is food! :slapfloor: :ROFL: 

No, there's got to be 4 in there. :greengrin:


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Is there anything I should be doing for her at this point? Or can do for her? She mostly just lays and moans. Can't really walk too much. Bad thing...I don't know when she is due. It's all a guessing game at this point. Any suggestion would be appreciated!!!


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> One, the rest is food! :slapfloor: :ROFL:
> 
> No, there's got to be 4 in there. :greengrin:


Lol! Maybe!! After she got into the barn and ate until she was sick, I wouldn't be surprised!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Does she eat normally? If she doesn't walk very well, I'd get some ketone strips and check for ketosis.


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

She's eating great. Almost too much I think. She doesn't walk well because she's so large. She got out and got into the barn day before yesterday. She had very nasty poop and horrible gas. She seems good now as far as that goes!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

hope she's just uncomfortable and not something else more serious. but let's be honest, i'd lay around and moan if I looked like that.....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

taiweber said:


> She's eating great. Almost too much I think. She doesn't walk well because she's so large. She got out and got into the barn day before yesterday. She had very nasty poop and horrible gas. She seems good now as far as that goes!


Can't be too much with that big a baby belly. She needs all she can get right now to pour into keeping her body AND those babies. Besides, she's probably eating constantly just so she can fit enough food in! There can't be much room for food in there....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That's good she's eating well. She probably weighs 350lbs! I wouldn't be able to move if I was her :lol: it is important that she gets exercise though.


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Ok!! I'm going to go ahead and let her eat her heart out then!! I'm stressing about this pregnancy so much!


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you all so much for your comments!!! Mojo was a bottle baby and although she is a pain in the butt usually, I just love her!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Poor girl...she is huge! Hope it goes well and soon....does she have a bag?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I free feed hay to my girls, and they get 2lbs of grain a day, each. So when they are this huge, let them eat what they can


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes! It's not as large as some of my other does get but it's a lot larger than normal. I don't like using it unless I absolutely have to but I have colostrum (in a bag) on hand and ready along with my towels and everything else. I'm really thinking she is going to need help!


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

I went out to check on her an gave her more feed. She got up and came and checked it out an nibbled a bit and went to lay back down. It's not like mojo to not eat!! She has some (very very little) cloudy white fluids coming out. Maybe things are progressing! Or maybe I'm just hoping they are!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh, i hope she kids soon! keep us updated!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Fingers crossed for an uneventful (soon) kidding!


----------



## mirandahite (Dec 19, 2013)

I usually just read and follow the post on here but I just gotta say..wow! That is one stretchy girl lol! I definitely will be following this thread closely as I too am excited for you and how many babies she will have..I sure hope she doesnt have any problems and you have how ever many, healthy babies! I say 5 or 6 lol..wishing you good her a healthy and happy delivery!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh my gosh is it possible for her to have 6!?!?!? I'll have heart failure if she does! I'm actually hoping for at least 4 so they will be small!


----------



## mirandahite (Dec 19, 2013)

I seen on another group, someone said they have seen it happen, im not sure my self. Im pretty new to goats.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

there was a thread here somewhere here their goat had 6....so it's not unheard of.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Whoa!! Huge mama!!!


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh jeez!!! I know it sounds crazy, especially after seeing her pic, I keep thinking maybe she's not pregnant! Maybe there's something else going on! I know that sounds absurd!! She seriously doesn't show signs of it being real soon. I don't see how she can get any bigger! I keep worrying that she will rip.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

I want more picures! Start freezing mik you may have a few bottle babies!


----------



## mirandahite (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes! I wanna see more pictures also please! I showed my hubby and kids your posted pic and I thought their eyes were gonna pop out of the socket! My hubby said 5 or 6, one of my teens boys said she was gonna have a calf lol.


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Lol! That's VERY funny! I can't wait to tell my husband that! Someone earlier said she would have a litter!! Lol! Of course she is SO much larger looking when she's laying down. Which she always is. She has a very hard time walking. Hopefully soon. I'm more stressed than she is!


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

jennnaragsdale said:


> I want more picures! Start freezing mik you may have a few bottle babies!


I don't really have a way to freeze milk. We only have boer goats and the other two moms I have are already at their limit with their babies. I'm bottle feeding two now and know I will be more soon. I'm trying to talk my husband into a dairy goat for this reason!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh boy, yes, you NEED some dairy goats!


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Wow! I'm going to follow this, I want to see how many she has! She's huge!! I say 5


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow, she reminds me of our doe Snow White, and she had 4! She had just under 40lbs. of baby! 
I really hope Mojo goes soon! But I totally understand the waiting game and thinking they will be pregnant forever!


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

These aren't good pics, as her stall is very dark other than the light from her heat lamp.

























These were taken just now. Still no "goop" or any signs of labor. I'm concerned with her poop. It's very large and not pellets. She poops A LOT!!! I used a stethoscope to see if I could here anything but mostly it sounded like a war going on in there! I must have put it spot in at one point because I heard faint heartbeats but other than that it was a gurgling and water sounds. Her belly is moving like crazy. She doesn't mind me messing with her unless I touch her bag or under her belly by her bag. She gets very angry!!! Any suggestions/advice very welcome!!!


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Sorry about the typos and misspellings in last post. Between frozen fingers and stupid autocorrect I'm surprised any of it made sense!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Go have a cup of coffee. They come when they are ready.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow, I've only had experience with single births so far, so to see her that big is a little surprising for me! She's defiantly going to have at least three.


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Go have a cup of coffee. They come when they are ready.


I let her out into a pasture that I'm able to monitor better. She will have more room to roam and browse. I started thinking I'm probably stressing her out! If she kids while in this pasture it's ok and she ok with me messing with her kids so I'll always be able to move them!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Poor girl. Its hard to say how many she will have. Hopefully they won't be too large. I will be following this thread...Happy Kidding!ray:


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

well Good Luck!! I say 3-4 I can't wait tell she has them! hope for the best Happy kidding!!:coffee2:


----------



## mirandahite (Dec 19, 2013)

Shes still pretty big girl standing up! And does have quite big poo lol. I have read that clumped poo can be a sign that birth is near or could he other things as well like worms ( not sayn she has them). Ive only had goats for almost 2 yrs now and only 2 of our goat have given birth since weve had them. Our first one to give birth had clumpy poo a couple days leading to her birth. The other ones was normal.


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

mirandahite said:


> Shes still pretty big girl standing up! And does have quite big poo lol. I have read that clumped poo can be a sign that birth is near or could he other things as well like worms ( not sayn she has them). Ive only had goats for almost 2 yrs now and only 2 of our goat have given birth since weve had them. Our first one to give birth had clumpy poo a couple days leading to her birth. The other ones was normal.


Thank you for your reply! And no worries on the worms thing. I'm glad you glad you commented on the possible causes. I'm hoping it means she will kid soon!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

taiweber said:


> Thank you for your reply! And no worries on the worms thing. I'm glad you glad you commented on the possible causes. I'm hoping it means she will kid soon!


My girl had Nasty clumpy poo day before she kidded don't know if that is why she had it or not


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Did you post that she had gotten into the barn and feed the other day? Maybe still from that...


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

I did!! That's what I was thinking the cause could be. I was told in some earlier comments to let her eat so I went ahead and let her back where the feeder was in the barn. She ate some but has been laying in the sunshine for a few hours now!


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

A few more pics! Look any different to you guys? I think I just need an opinion of someone that's personally involved, like myself. There are pics earlier in thread from yesterday.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

To me it looks like she may need to drop a bit more but with so many babies its hard to say!


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Any news on this girl today? been trying to follow this one.


----------



## mirandahite (Dec 19, 2013)

I hope all is well with ur momma and kids..please send us an up date when you hsve the chance too


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

No news! She's still waddling around and stuffing her face!! Her udder looks slightly larger and looks like babies have dropped a little, though not much. Thanks for checking!!!!


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Good grief!!! This goat!! Still no change. She's not anymore swollen or puffy than she was in the last pics I posted







Laid pretty much all day. Here is a few new pics of her just hanging out.


----------



## MrsH85 (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh my goodness!!! She's HUGE!!! Poor mamma!! Lol Can't wait to see how many babies she's hiding in there!


----------



## mirandahite (Dec 19, 2013)

Poor girl has to be so uncomfortable being that huge! I cant wait till she has them..this is like watching my own goats lol only i keep looking on here for updates instead of looking for sign in my goat. im all excited!


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Best of luck can't wait to see babies


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

mirandahite said:


> Poor girl has to be so uncomfortable being that huge! I cant wait till she has them..this is like watching my own goats lol only i keep looking on here for updates instead of looking for sign in my goat. im all excited!


Lol! That's funny! I was so busy watching her I totally missed one of my others!! She's killing me!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

I hope she has those babies soon... she looks about ready to burst. She is not having too hard of a time, is she?


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

She's not moving much at this point. Yesterday and today she has pretty much just laid in a sunny spot. I had a friend who is a vet tech look at the pics I took and she didn't think she looked swollen enough. I looked earlier and she has a tiny bit of discharge. We've had this before and nothing ever happened after that. Keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Her udder has gotten noticeably larger just in the last two days as well. Her teats are pretty big. She looks like she's about to bust open everywhere.


----------



## mirandahite (Dec 19, 2013)

Aww I hope baby/ies and momma are doing ok! Keeping fingers crossed that its soon! Maybe she will be one that just makes all the big changes at once  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I wouldn't let her lay in the sun all day, I'd get her up to go to the shade so she doesn't get too hot.

But hopefully the kidding will go smoothly


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Any more updates???


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I wouldn't let her lay in the sun all day, I'd get her up to go to the shade so she doesn't get too hot.
> 
> But hopefully the kidding will go smoothly


I was thinking about that today. Although it's not super hot. It seems like she has picked that as her spot. I figured that's where she would have the babies.

No more updates! I just checked in her and she's moaning a lot but who wouldn't being that big.


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Latest pics of Mojo!!












sorry about the dried clump of dirt stuck to her.








But nothing new! We have a cold front coming in so I'm hoping she will have them. Mine usually have them when it's freezing outside!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Her udder just doesn't look full enough to me. I think you have a few days yet....


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you!!! she's driving me nuts!!!! My whole life revolves around this goat right now. I want to be here when she kids because I'm worried she will need help. Thanks for your opinion!!!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That's their job!! To drive us nuts!! That is just my opinion and you should know that I really suck at predicting. LOL


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

LOOK WHAT WE HAVE!!!!! I've never been so excited to see "goop"!!!


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

This is so exciting!!! I love this waiting to see healthy babies born!! Good luck


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Do you know about how long this stage usually lasts?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Is she pushing yet? Prelabor can last a long time (a few hours, normally not though), but if she is pushing, no more than 30 minutes until the first kid is out (in a perfect world).


----------



## mirandahite (Dec 19, 2013)

Yay!!!! Im soo excited!! Wishing u and her the best!!!!! Cant wait!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

She's not pushing. Or at least she doesn't appear to be. Little more goop, talking a lot, staring into space and will hunch her back every once in a while.


----------



## mirandahite (Dec 19, 2013)

Early labor..huntching her back is contractions! Yay!! Wont be long ...hopefully!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Yay! Thank you so much!


----------



## mirandahite (Dec 19, 2013)

Hows she doing? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Starting to push some! Up and down up and down. Back legs kind of shaking! Hollering a lot!!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Hope everything goes well


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

A little boy!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:wahoo: Woohoo! Now, if she has no more, I will have won! :ROFL: 

Lol, she has more in there, for sure.


----------



## mirandahite (Dec 19, 2013)

Yippy!!!!!Yay!!! Congratulations! !!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

boy two!!


----------



## mirandahite (Dec 19, 2013)

!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yaaayy! Now, where's that little doe she's hiding!?


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Boy three!!!







I had to go in after this one!!! This one stressed me out! I need a drink!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! I am glad you do not have weather we are having! We are currently at 0ºF. It is cold! 
Hopefully Mom and kids are all good?


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

me and my three boys. These are big babies!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow, three big boys! Congrats on the babies  Is she done?


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm not sure! I keep thinking there is one more but she's not acting like it.


----------



## mirandahite (Dec 19, 2013)

Whoo hooo!!!! Glad they're doing good! They're nice size babies! Anymore?? Lol. Hows the momma doing? If I ever have to go in to get a kid out I think I would need a bottle not just a drink lol..id be soo panicked

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Mom is doing good. Eating away. She's a good mom and has them all clean. #3 is having a harder time nursing but got some. 

That was my first time to do that! I've never assisted a birth. It was so awesome!! They are big babies!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Glad they are all doing ok!


----------



## mirandahite (Dec 19, 2013)

Im happy everyone is doing great and a big congrat on 3 pretty little bucklings!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Goats Rock said:


> Congratulations! I am glad you do not have weather we are having! We are currently at 0ºF. It is cold!
> Hopefully Mom and kids are all good?


I'm glad it's not that here! Good grief that's cold!! I'm complaining because it supposed to be 40° here the next two days.


----------



## MrsH85 (Jan 4, 2014)

Yay! Beautiful triplets, good job mamma!!  Congrats!


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Congratulations!! :leap::leap:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations and well done!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow! Congrats! They are so cute!!!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Congrats on the new baby's!!!!! Do u by chance have a pic of your doe at 2.5 months bred? I would love to compare it to my doe whom my friend says looks not preg and I think she looks quite diff..... I know she is biolab said so  but my first preg doe soooo I wanna compare pics hehehehe


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Darlaj said:


> Congrats on the new baby's!!!!! Do u by chance have a pic of your doe at 2.5 months bred? I would love to compare it to my doe whom my friend says looks not preg and I think she looks quite diff..... I know she is biolab said so  but my first preg doe soooo I wanna compare pics hehehehe


Thank you!! I wish I do but I only have pics of her those last few weeks when she was HUGE!! Sorry


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

So how many babies were hiding in there???


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Three VERY BIG boys!!!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow! Surprise!!!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Any pics of the boys??


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

There's some earlier in this thread and in the birth announcements!!! They're cuties!!!!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Okay!! I just found then they are adorable!!!


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you!!! I still can't get over how big they are!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Ikr!!!!


----------



## ccreek (Jan 26, 2014)

Bless her heart she looks miserable!! Good luck! Keep us updated!


----------

